
Solitude and Leadership (2010) - krn
https://theamericanscholar.org/solitude-and-leadership/
======
pmoriarty
_" The position of the leader is ultimately an intensely solitary, even
intensely lonely one. However many people you may consult, you are the one who
has to make the hard decisions. And at such moments, all you really have is
yourself."_

There are different types of leaders. You could lead by example. You could
inspire, but avoid making decisions for the group, letting them make their own
decisions. That's still leadership, but it's not a dominating, controlling
type.

As Saint Exupery once said, _" If you want to build a ship, don't drum up the
men to gather wood, divide the work, and give orders. Instead, teach them to
yearn for the vast and endless sea."_

~~~
jacobush
I think, these are exactly the things which can come to you in solitude,
perhaps reading Saint Exupery.

------
invalidOrTaken
Forgive my inarticulacy, but this is really just so, so great.

------
malmsteen
I hates endless essays made to describe simple ideas.

Yes u need to have times of separation from the 'Leaded' group to enable the
introspection which lead to rational thoughtful and more appropriatz decision
making.

This is very clear in the military: a lot of brotherhoodship and fun in
soldiers group, very little in officers. And both dont mix.

~~~
bruthafez
For real. This dude could have just said "the lone wolf alpha-male archetype
is rooted in truth" and then wrote a listicle supporting his points and he
would have gotten his argument across so much better. He formatted it as a
long-winded essay for no apparent reason but his choice of format actually
inhibits understanding his point, it doesn't enhance its understandability in
any way.

